# The Great Music Thread



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gJ-bhM-xuec]http://youtu.be/gJ-bhM-xuec[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;WANNqr-vcx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;PdLIerfXuZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;lS-af9Q-zvQ]http://youtu.be/lS-af9Q-zvQ[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

The almighty jew has spoken!

Silver Apples - one of the earliest electronic bands from the late 60's

[video=youtube;aYRE-kXPoXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYRE-kXPoXg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Oct 30, 2012)

The lead guitare player was only 17 years old.
The lead singer was always drunk.
The drummer was on some of the best acid to ever be produced.
The result was one 'great song'.

[video=youtube;UIVe-rZBcm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qyf8oRF6Trg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyf8oRF6Trg[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is one of the most popular dance club songs from the late 80s' - how soon is now by the smiths!

_There's a club if you'd like to go
You could meet somebody who really loves you
So you go and you stand on your own
And you leave on your own
And you go home and you cry
And you want to die

When you say it's gonna happen "now"
Well when exactly do you mean?
See I've already waited too long
And all my hope is gone_




[video=youtube;HUMh8GQnDW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUMh8GQnDW8[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;HgzGwKwLmgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PGwPSPIhohk]http://youtu.be/PGwPSPIhohk[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 31, 2012)

Kiss - Detroit Rock City!

this band was on billboards and kids underwear at the same time during the 70's! LOL!
Innovators in mass marketing. Gene simmons is still making money from it...........


[video=youtube;iZq3i94mSsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZq3i94mSsQ[/video]


----------



## Jadesjewel (Oct 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;5JuD9umfGo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JuD9umfGo8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;l8BRbM52gpc]http://youtu.be/l8BRbM52gpc[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;z9FmOc0ofGc]http://youtu.be/z9FmOc0ofGc[/video]


----------



## cues (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;98I85ceICRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98I85ceICRM[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ys1rRnG6vzM]http://youtu.be/Ys1rRnG6vzM[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

Nirvana - smells like teen spiirt......even your grand-ma knows THIS Song!


[video=youtube;hTWKbfoikeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

This one of the first RAPS that ALL my white friends were playin' back in tha Day!

L.L. Cool J

[video=youtube;oVDfyc2lh4Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVDfyc2lh4Q[/video]


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

[youtube]5ukstws19D4[/youtube]

[youtube]9ZFLmhFn0mg[/youtube]

[youtube]ZuRpADKxesQ[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;pkae0-TgrRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkae0-TgrRU[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;TZup5YLOWLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZup5YLOWLE[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1C_fVnE3xHY]http://youtu.be/1C_fVnE3xHY[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Q7Vr3yQYWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q7Vr3yQYWQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;tAz84ZV7xF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAz84ZV7xF0[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rk_sAHh9s08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk_sAHh9s08[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;uBAeDSVwk0o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBAeDSVwk0o[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;JKJ9LsFnvVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKJ9LsFnvVY[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;PHdU5sHigYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHdU5sHigYQ[/video]


----------



## Jack747 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautify America: Decorate a tree branch with a politician today!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1HD_1qr4duk]http://youtu.be/1HD_1qr4duk[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;a5INjGRtrEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5INjGRtrEc[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;a1sf2CzEq0w]http://youtu.be/a1sf2CzEq0w[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;w8X6mlbq45k]http://youtu.be/w8X6mlbq45k[/video]


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nPJL96fbV5Q]http://youtu.be/nPJL96fbV5Q[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;zLGWyfGk_LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLGWyfGk_LU[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 14, 2013)

I think any list of great music or bands must include the Kinks. Not the most well known (only had a couple american hits) but they released quite a great string of of albums and singles in the 60's.

[video=youtube;mMWNwHof0kc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWNwHof0kc[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;AcSm0ShU8Y8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcSm0ShU8Y8[/video]


----------



## Steve French (Jan 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;5J3gX47rHGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J3gX47rHGg[/video]


----------

